# ,         -
!
   . 5 . 169   ,  ,       ,    -         ().
      ,    -,  -,   - ,    .

 :
  - ,      ,      .   , ..        .
:
1.     ?     - ?
2.   -      ,      ,        ?

----------

> - ,      ,


     (    )? 




> ?


       / .





> - ?


    .         .            .    .

----------


## Elena L.

-    ? 
    (   1,     ),      -  ,   ,     "" .        (     ,   ,       ).
      ,      ?

----------

> / .


 .               .

----------

,

----------

:


> ,


,  :


> 


...

----------


## Fialla

.     ...   ,       ?       .....

----------

> ..


     /       ?     ?

----------


## Fialla

-  .     ,   .     ?    -       .   1: 8.2

----------

1     1.





> ,   .


          ,             ,        ""       ,   .     ,    .

----------


## Fialla

....         (  )    ?

----------

.

----------


## Fialla

?

----------


## Alina-malina

.
     ,           ?

----------

> .
>      ,           ?


        ,    :
--   ,  -..   - ,.
 ,  , -        .5 .169  
, , - ,)

----------

, ,          -:  . 15" "    16 " "

----------

?   169-   /     " ".

----------


## doubtpoint

?
           ?

----------


## gnews

> 


.



> 


. 5  169   
 ,   13 (   )  14 (   )  ,    ,       . ,   ,           - ,     -   .

----------


## doubtpoint

"",       ?

----------

?        / ?

----------


## doubtpoint

.       .

----------



----------


## doubtpoint

?    ?

----------

.      .

----------



----------

..  .. .   ..  -    ,    ..            .    ..       ..  .  ...    .     ...          ..        .

----------


## kkatja

,  !
 ,     -     ,     .  - ,   .      ?  ,    ,  ,      ,    .      ?

----------


## doubtpoint

-   ,          ...

     . . 10130090/170113/0003037/1 ?   ?

----------

